# best used coffee machine for a £300 ish ?



## kraken (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi. I'm looking to buy a decent used coffee machine for about £300. I'm happy to buy one that perhaps needs modifying or repairing. I'll be using it for espresso and for flat whites, so a decent milk steamer essential. It'll only be used once or twice a day. Keen to get an HX if the budget covers that type of machine.

Any thoughts on machines that are a good used purchase in terms of quality of coffee? I already have a super jolly grinder, so that side of coffee making is sorted.

(note, if required I can spend a little more, or even better, a little less!)

Thanks.


----------



## kraken (Mar 21, 2015)

By the way, I meant to say that it should be a single group head.

I like the look of the Francino Cherub, but maybe difficult to find for £300.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't know if he still has it but @Plevis had a Bezzera BZ-02 which was in need of repair to make it operable. Give him a shout.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

How about a Sage duo Temp pro? New for £308

http://m.iwantoneofthose.com/kitchen-appliances/sage-by-heston-blumenthal-bes810bss-the-duo-temptm-pro-coffee-machine/11054485.html?utm_source=googleprod&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=gp_homeware&affil=thggpsad&switchcurrency=GBP&shippingcountry=GB&gclid=CLHHttSWncoCFWgOwwodRkkGIw&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CIONxNSWncoCFUmkFgod8xYNpg


----------



## kraken (Mar 21, 2015)

Are they any good? I'm a bit unsure about the Sage machines.

I'd much rather get a used machine in terms of value for money.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

There are a few post in the sage forum about the DTP. It's a step up from Classic. Plus you get a warranty with it.

i have a Sage Barista Express pretty much same as DTP but have a grinder built in. The espresso are really good and consistent, also have a built in PID with it. I went for the black one but they sent me a Barista Express instead lol. The wife loves it and we are keeping it for £400. Their normal price is £494.

At go electrical they are doing an extra 10% off which would make £275 for Duo Temp Pro. Plus 2 years warranty for black ones.

http://www.go-electrical.co.uk/sage-heston-blumenthal-bes810bks-duo-temp-coffee-machine-black.html

check it out.


----------



## kraken (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok, I'll have a look at the Sage, but to be honest I'm really looking for a used machine, maybe one that was originally new £1000. I'm an engineer, so part of attraction is to tinker/refurbish the machine.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I think you'll find it hard to find a £1000 machine for £300 second hand, they tend to hold their value pretty well. Typically 50-60% of original RRP after a few years.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gaggia ts second hand


----------



## kraken (Mar 21, 2015)

NJD - yes, makes sense. I've looked at the £1000-1500 machines on bellabarista and they certainly look like they would hold their value.

MrBoots - nice suggestion. That's exactly the sort of machine I'm after. One to look out for.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Model-TS-Espresso-Machine-/201495608616?hash=item2eea12fd28:g:cGEAAOSwHaBWkKaL


----------



## kraken (Mar 21, 2015)

yes, i saw that. how much is it likely to go for?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is worth about £100,simply because there is no information listed about it so you are taking a chance. The machines are bullet proof and made to industrial standards but added to this is London water. Unless it has been run through a filter, then it is so hard the inside will be caked and need a total strip down and descale. You will have to do this by bathing the parts in strong descaler. But this is all in your favour. The parts are plentiful and not expensive and they are really good machines. Ask the seller about it. it is a 2004 model. You want to know about water, where it has been etc


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/231798855302


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

TomBurtonArt said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/231798855302


Classic example of how not to list an item on ebay.

Seller has potentially had a stroke of luck with it being posted here.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Seller had just doubled what they would have got


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone on here get the Brasilia?


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow it went for £260. The seller will be grinning. lol


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Well, it did have an SJ with it too!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah £250 for the SJ and a tenner for the machine probably.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It went ceado if everything is working!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fracino-Commercial-Cafe-Coffee-Machine-Single-Head-With-Coffee-Grinder-/301843840688?nav=SEARCH

Fracino cherub(?) and grinder in working condition


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Wow can't believe that went for £260. Who is going to get it from Stonehaven though? Was it one of our Scottish crew that bought it?

The Fracino is a popular choice but they are so industrial looking.


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

ridland said:


> I don't know if he still has it but @Plevis had a Bezzera BZ-02 which was in need of repair to make it operable. Give him a shout.


As usual, I'm on the ball here (took me 6 months to get back to ridland's last message - sorry again mate...) But that bezzera is still here and still free if anyone wants it - a lot of pressure from the Mrs to take it to the recycling centre but just can't bring myself to it.

So kraken if you're keen it's yours for a small donation to the forum - not a small project though.


----------



## kraken (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi plevis. Yep, I'm interested in your bezzera. You say it's no small project. What needs doing to get it fully functional?


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

kraken said:


> Hi plevis. Yep, I'm interested in your bezzera. You say it's no small project. What needs doing to get it fully functional?


I didn't manage to get to the bottom of the investigations but I have a feeling that the main control PCB might need replacing - the pump doesn't activate to fill the boiler (and then turn on the heating element, as that won't go on if the boiler is empty), but I haven't done a full electrical check to suss it all out. From what I could see, the water level probe seemed to be OK, so it was that signal not being used by the controller that seemed to be the missing link.

This is half guesswork I hasten to add again since I got majorly distracted as I attempted to embark on this journey myself - so I'd say it be starting from scratch to figure out the electrics and get that working first.

Once that is sorted, really needs a good clean and descale as it was in storage for a while (before I got it, previous owner said it worked fine before they put it in storage). Also needs a new grouphead as the one fitted is meant for bezzera pods - replacement groupo is about £85 from last time I looked. And new portafilter as mentioned.

You get the picture, the list goes on!

If that hasn't sent shivers down your spine then she's your's!

And if it has (sent shivers down your spine) maybe she's better with the coffee gods after all...


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

noticed settled on another thread. sorry


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Cheers Johnny.

Kraken, the poster on the other thread is wanting it as donor machine for an existing BZ-02 which I think it's probably more suitable for.

Keep an eye on what's happening though. Thanks.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

@kraken. I have an Iberital L'anna that I have just got working, just needs a few minor finishing touches which won't take me long to do.

It was a dosing model but I have converted it to push button operation. Single group, rotary pump, mains fed. Downside is that it has a 6 litre boiler, a bit of a beast. I wasn't planning on selling just yet but I now have a new project. Let me know if you are interested. @Plevis. Thanks for the Bezzera, my new project! I've sent you a pm.


----------



## kraken (Mar 21, 2015)

@Norvin Thanks for the offer, but I think I'll leave my coffee machine project for a while. Fancy building myself a grinder first off. @Plevis, thanks for your offer as well. I agree, I think your Bezzera is better off with Norvin than with me. Cheers.


----------

